# sándwich (sinónimos)



## angel_sm

Además de emparedado ¿cuáles son otras maneras de nombrar a un sándwich? 

Pregunto esto ya que no hace mucho escuché que una maestra bilingüe dijo que la traducción oficial a sandwich (Inglés) era bonito.

Espero que mi pregunta sea clara porque llevo años sin formalmente practicar la lengua española. Les doy las gracias de antemano.


----------



## The Newt

En Mexico se hacen _tortas._

Torta (gastronomía mexicana) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


----------



## Calambur

Hola.

En Uruguay se lo llama "refuerzo".

Saludos._


----------



## AmideLanval

En España se dice "bocadillo" y (según la Wikipedia hispanófona) "bocata".


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

AmideLanval said:


> En España se dice "bocadillo" y (según la Wikipedia hispanófona) "bocata".


En España no es lo mismo un bocadillo que un sándwich. Si es de pan de molde es siempre sándwich.


----------



## sarah_

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En España no es lo mismo un bocadillo que un sándwich.


----------



## AmideLanval

Vale, pero de que el término se usa referido a algo que (quizá me delate como yanqui) es en el fondo una variedad de sándwich, se usa


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

En el foro de traducción sería una respuesta válida 👍


----------



## swift

angel_sm said:


> una maestra bilingüe dijo que la traducción oficial a sandwich (Inglés) era bonito


¿Bonito? ¿Cuál es el origen o la ascendencia de esa maestra? 

En Costa Rica, se dice _sándwich_ y nada más.


----------



## Artifacs

La Rae documenta «sánduche» / «sanduche» de uso en Colombia, Ecuador y Venezuela. Creo que en Perú también se usa.

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Lo que he oído es _sánguche_ y _sanguchito_, con oclusiva velar sonora.


----------



## sarah_

AmideLanval said:


> Vale, pero de que el término se usa referido a algo que (quizá me delate como yanqui) es en el fondo una variedad de sándwich, se usa


No entiendo muy bien tu frase...¿dices que un bocadillo es una variedad de sándwich?
Todo es pan con cosas entre medias, si te refieres a eso. 
Pero como dijo Adelaida, si se usa pan de molde lo llamamos sándwich y si se usa pan tipo baguette (para entendernos) lo llamamos bocadillo. Coloquialmente, bocata.  Esto es un sándwich:






y esto, un bocadillo:


----------



## swift

Más hilos sobre el tema:

sándwich / torta
sándwiches
formas de decir sándwich
bocadillo, que no sándwich


----------



## jorgema

En el Perú no decimos sándwich sino sánguche. Pero creo que la forma más común de referirse a un emparedado es "pancon" : pan con pescado, pan con pollo, pan con chicharrón, pan con palta, y así. Sánguche es un poco más comercial, es el término que aparece en las cartas o menús de restaurantes (pero incluso en las chicharronerías, lo más común es ver "pan con chicharrón"). En cambio, para lo que uno mismo se prepara en casa es raro que alguien diga "sánguche de pescado" o "sánguche de palta".
Existen también nombres particulares como "butifarra", que es un sándwich de jamón del país y salsa criolla; y también el "sándwich triple" o simplemente "triple", que se hace con pan de molde, palta, ensalada de huevos o de pollo.


----------



## angel_sm

Muchas gracias a todos ustedes por confirmar mis sospechas, por así decirlo. Pensaba que yo estaba equivocado y que tal vez "bonito" en verdad era un sinónimo de sándwich. Gracias moderadores por poner esta pregunta en la categoría correcta, aún estoy aprendiendo.


----------



## Penyafort

En mi opinión, _*emparedado *_es una palabra preciosa para evitar hablar siempre de _sándwiches_.

_Bocadillo _(en España) o _torta _(en México) son conceptos distintos, como bien han comentado, y sólo podrían considerarse sinónimos de un modo general.


----------



## swift

jorgema said:


> En el Perú no decimos sándwich sino sánguche.


Es verdad: en Costa Rica, se escribe de un modo, pero se pronuncia de otro. Creo que la escritura conserva la grafía anglosajona, con acento ortográfico o sin el; pero, en la oralidad, lo que se oye es /ˈsandwi̯ʧ̑/ o /ˈsãŋgwiʧ̑/. En este hilo se habló acerca de la pronunciación de _sándwhich_.


----------



## angel_sm

swift said:


> ¿Bonito? ¿Cuál es el origen o la ascendencia de esa maestra?
> 
> En Costa Rica, se dice _sándwich_ y nada más.


Puede ser que la maestra haya nacido en México pero ingresó a Estados Unidos desde una edad muy temprana o pudo haber nacido en California.


----------



## AmideLanval

sarah_ said:


> No entiendo muy bien tu frase...¿dices que un bocadillo es una variedad de sándwich?



Sí!



sarah_ said:


> Todo es pan con cosas entre medias, si te refieres a eso.



Y sí, a eso mismo me refiero. Y repito, para un bárbaro como yo, esta semejanza entre el bocadillo y el sándwich es razón suficiente para considerarlos como dos variaciones de un mismo plato. La distinción es muy útil, claro está, sólo que el anglosajón la desconoce.


----------



## swift

Sí, al final de cuentas, las hamburguesas también son un tipo de sándwich; pero nadie diría que _hamburguesa_ es un sinónimo de _sándwich_.


----------



## sarah_

AmideLanval said:


> Y sí, a eso mismo me refiero. Y repito, para un bárbaro como yo, esta semejanza entre el bocadillo y el sándwich es razón suficiente para considerarlos como dos variaciones de un mismo plato. La distinción es muy útil, claro está, sólo que el anglosajón la desconoce.


Jajaja, bueno, pero tú, por si acaso, si vienes a España, apúntate que un 'sándwich' de calamares o de tortilla de patatas no te va a resultar muy sencillo ni de encontrar ni de comer.


----------



## angel_sm

Cabe mencionar también que esta palabra (bonito) se encuentra en un libro oficial de los estándares del estado de California del programa Inmersión Doble.
Por eso les hice esa pregunta, porque se me hace ilógico que un libro compuesto por académicos en la lengua hispana digan que la traducción a _Sandwich _sea bonito.

No llegué a ver el libro, tal vez y estoy equivocado, pero dicha maestra expresó que "el libro lo dice y, por tal, esa es la palabra oficial".


----------



## sarah_

angel_sm said:


> Cabe mencionar también que esta palabra (bonito) se encuentra en un libro oficial de los estándares del estado de California del programa Inmersión Doble.
> Por eso les hice esa pregunta, porque se me hace ilógico que un libro compuesto por académicos en la lengua hispana digan que la traducción a _Sandwich _sea bonito.
> 
> No llegué a ver el libro, tal vez y estoy equivocado, pero dicha maestra expresó que "el libro lo dice y, por tal, esa es la palabra oficial".


Podría ser un sándwich de bonito (atún blanco). Es broma


----------



## Rocko!

angel_sm said:


> Cabe mencionar también que esta palabra (bonito) se encuentra en un libro oficial de los estándares del estado de


Recién acabo de googlear "bonito de jamón" y "bonito de queso" y no me aparecieron sándwiches.

*Regresé para poner el acento, aunque en realidad, para mí, es una palabra en inglés.


----------



## chics

En Cataluña llamamos *bocadillo*, o informalmente *bocata* (eso es de los años 70 u 80, de cuando estaba de moda decir tocata, para tocadiscos, y otras palabras acabadas en -ata), a todos en general. Y a los de pan de molde cuadrado, cortados habitualmente en dos triángulos, y con el pan tostado, *biquini* (como la sala de conciertos que lo popularizó). Antes biquini era, de estos blandos, el de jamón y queso, pero con el tiempo se ha ido hablando de biquini de jamón salado, de sobrasada, vegetal, etc. i la palabra sanwich ha muerto. Se entiende pero no se usa.

Luego nos vamos a un bar en Madrid muertos de hambre y nos traen unas bragas para bañarse.


----------



## José Mora

En español se le dice emparedado como ya se ha dicho, pero aquí en México no se usa esta palabra, aunque no falta quien sí la entienda. Aquí, se pronuncia "sangüich" y, por cierto, hay una variedad que se llama "platillo volador": consiste en un emparedado común de jamón, por ejemplo, (pero puede ser de salchicha o de lo que quieras), y con alguna rebanada de queso (y no falta, quien le embarre frijol refrito o mantequilla en una o ambas tapas) y luego se prensa en un instrumento metálico que después se pone en el fuego hasta que dora y se derrite el queso si lo tiene y listo. Por lo demás, la torta mexicana es otra cosa, sólo tiene de común con el "sangüich" que tiene dos tapas de pan también.


----------



## jorgema

El problema es que emparedado parece ser una palabra de diccionario: la gente la conoce pero no la usa a nivel cotidiano, y sólo se escucha en los doblajes. A cada lado del Atlántico parecen preferirse otros términos para denominar a la cosa.


----------



## jilar

Adelaida Péndelton said:


> En España no es lo mismo un bocadillo que un sándwich. Si es de pan de molde es siempre sándwich.


En general sí. Pero hay, por ejemplo, muchas personas que hacen bocadillos de Nocilla para sus críos -usando pan de molde porque es más blando por ejemplo- y hablan de bocadillo.
-Nene, acábate el bocadillo. Mientras no lo acabes no hay dibujos.

Digamos que el "sándwich" es un tipo de bocadillo. Bocadillo es todo aquello que se puede comer a bocados.
Lo cierto es que no llamamos sándwich a un bocadillo hecho con pan normal.
Pero un sándwich puede perfectamente llamarse bocadillo, pues lo es. Otra cosa es que quieras dejar claro el pan que se use, y así pidiendo un sándwich sabes que te van a poner pan de molde, o deberían.


----------



## Janis Joplin

The Newt said:


> En Mexico se hacen _tortas._
> 
> Torta (gastronomía mexicana) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre


Disculpa que te contradiga, pero México es muy extenso y en la parte donde yo vivo una torta es totalmente diferente a un sandwich.
La torta se hace con bolillo o telera chilanga.


----------



## The Newt

Janis Joplin said:


> Disculpa que te contradiga, pero México es muy extenso y en la parte donde yo vivo una torta es totalmente diferente a un sandwich.
> La torta se hace con bolillo o telera chilanga.



Pero en inglés esta torta con bolillo se llama "sandwich."


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

jilar said:


> En general sí. Pero hay, por ejemplo, muchas personas que hacen bocadillos de Nocilla para sus críos -usando pan de molde porque es más blando por ejemplo- y hablan de bocadillo.
> -Nene, acábate el bocadillo. Mientras no lo acabes no hay dibujos.
> 
> Digamos que el "sándwich" es un tipo de bocadillo. Bocadillo es todo aquello que se puede comer a bocados.
> Lo cierto es que no llamamos sándwich a un bocadillo hecho con pan normal.
> Pero un sándwich puede perfectamente llamarse bocadillo, pues lo es. Otra cosa es que quieras dejar claro el pan que se use, y así pidiendo un sándwich sabes que te van a poner pan de molde, o deberían.


Estoy de acuerdo, Jilar, un sándwich es una clase de bocadillo. Sin embargo sí te puedo decir que en el uso generalizado en mi entorno se descarta la palabra bocadillo para referirse a un sándwich. No digo que no se pueda ni que la respuesta fuera a ir más allá de un levantamiento de cejas, simplemente no se hace.


----------



## Rocko!

José Mora said:


> Aquí, se pronuncia "sangüich"


Y por aquí es "san'wich".


----------



## Palomi666

¿Y el mixto? Un mixto de jamón y queso. Lo mismo que bikini. Yo no lo uso, pero como prueba de uso tenemos los anuncios de mixto y mixta 

En Barcelona, si voy a un bar, pediré un bikini, o un sandwich (pronunciando ‘sánwich’, con la n alveolar).

De acuerdo en que en España el sandwich es un bocadillo hecho con pan de molde (ergo un tipo de bocadillo). Más aún, en mi casa, cuando nos hacemos un sandwich, nos referimos a uno de jamón cocido y queso. Si hay alguna variación se explicita, pero, por defecto, es eso en mi casa. Cualquier otra cosa es un bocadillo hecho con pan de molde.

También podemos hacer bocadillos con pan payés. (Rebanadas de una hogaza de pan). Eso no es un sandwich. Es un bocadillo.

No uso la palabra ‘emparedado’, pero, ciertamente, sería maravilloso incorporarla a mi vocabulario habitual.

El bonito es un pescado. Lo más cercano fonéticamente es ‘bikini’ y ‘bocata’. No sé de dónde habrá sacado eso la maestra.


----------



## Matonkikí

chics said:


> En Cataluña llamamos *bocadillo*, o informalmente *bocata* (eso es de los años 70 u 80, de cuando estaba de moda decir tocata, para tocadiscos, y otras palabras acabadas en -ata), a todos en general. Y a los de pan de molde cuadrado, cortados habitualmente en dos triángulos, y con el pan tostado, *biquini* (como la sala de conciertos que lo popularizó). Antes biquini era, de estos blandos, el de jamón y queso, pero con el tiempo se ha ido hablando de biquini de jamón salado, de sobrasada, vegetal, etc. i la palabra sanwich ha muerto. Se entiende pero no se usa.
> 
> Luego nos vamos a un bar en Madrid muertos de hambre y nos traen unas bragas para bañarse.



En Madrid si pides un bikini te servimos también la parte de arriba, no sólo la braga de baño.Somos espléndidos.


----------



## Palomi666

Palomi666 said:


> El bonito es un pescado. Lo más cercano fonéticamente es ‘bikini’ y ‘bocata’. No sé de dónde habrá sacado eso la maestra.





angel_sm said:


> Cabe mencionar también que esta palabra (bonito) se encuentra en un libro oficial de los estándares del estado de California del programa Inmersión Doble.
> Por eso les hice esa pregunta, porque se me hace ilógico que un libro compuesto por académicos en la lengua hispana digan que la traducción a _Sandwich _sea bonito.
> 
> No llegué a ver el libro, tal vez y estoy equivocado, pero dicha maestra expresó que "el libro lo dice y, por tal, esa es la palabra oficial".



Ya veo, ya, el libro ese. Pues no sé de dónde lo habrán sacado los autores.


----------



## chics

Matonkikí said:


> En Madrid si pides un bikini te servimos también la parte de arriba, no sólo la braga de baño. Somos espléndidos.


¡Genial!


----------



## sarah_

Matonkikí said:


> En Madrid si pides un bikini te servimos también la parte de arriba, no sólo la braga de baño.Somos espléndidos.





chics said:


> ¡Genial!


----------

